

C9 Lectures - Functional Programming Fundamentals (Haskell) - hardwaresofton
http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/C9-Lectures-Erik-Meijer-Functional-Programming-Fundamentals/Lecture-Series-Erik-Meijer-Functional-Programming-Fundamentals-Chapter-1

======
hardwaresofton
Recently watched this lecture series all the way through (though he lost me a
little @ monads -- I still kinda THINK I get them), and I liked the series

